# Once Again It Can and Will Be TOLD HERE!!!!!!!!!!



## UNDERTAKER

* Your Resident UNDERTAKER has Been very Busy here in the Paradise City. I have been Overhauling "JR" Here. Laying down a Brand New paint Job on him. sent some parts out to be Sand blasted and the others I have been doing by hand. So when the BOMB Drops and I am Knee to waist Deep in the Big ****** here. I Will Light Him up and Party like it is 1999 all over again. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*More Pics 4 The Masses at Hand. *


----------



## Coby7

What are you going to do if you have a storm tomorrow?


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Coby7 said:


> What are you going to do if you have a storm tomorrow?


* "SR" is ready to go if needed.*


----------



## cranman

Glad to see Jr. is getting a makeover Todd!


----------



## dbert

:icon-clapping-smile
What kind of paint are you going to use Todd?


----------



## UNDERTAKER

dbert said:


> :icon-clapping-smile
> What kind of paint are you going to use Todd?


GLOSS Jet Black urethane. got it from Sherwin Williams. hardner, reducer and epoxy type primer. I am having the place where I bought the Air Compressor from. Lay that PURDY paint job down on Him. The Total for all the Painting stuff was 200.00 out the Door from Sherwin Williams.


----------



## nwcove

its gunna look great......but chevy orange would have been over the top nice !! :devil::devil:


----------



## orangputeh

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> GLOSS Jet Black urethane. got it from Sherwin Williams. hardner, reducer and epoxy type primer. I am having the place where I bought the Air Compressor from. Lay that PURDY paint job down on Him. The Total for all the Painting stuff was 200.00 out the Door from Sherwin Williams.


I have been having some problems getting paint to stick on plastic wheels on my Honda's. it wears off from the tracks. any advice on this?

see picture. probably not using correct paint and procedures.


----------



## Coby7

Did you spray adhesion promoter before the paint?


----------



## orangputeh

Coby7 said:


> Did you spray adhesion promoter before the paint?


only used primer.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

orangputeh said:


> I have been having some problems getting paint to stick on plastic wheels on my Honda's. it wears off from the tracks. any advice on this?
> 
> see picture. probably not using correct paint and procedures.


* Could be the wrong type of primer. Could just be wear from the sprocket to track. I have seen those big CAT'S sprocket's wear from all the dirt, gravel and other stuff they go through.*


----------



## RIT333

Follow Coby's advice.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Got the Gear Box all back together. MAN!!!! That Halomar stuff is like Gorilla snot!!! Thick and sticky as all get out. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: *


----------



## UNDERTAKER

orangputeh said:


> only used primer.


 * What kind/type of primer????????????*


----------



## Zavie

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * What kind/type of primer????????????*


!!!!!!Plastic needs an adhesion promoter!!!!!!!! OMG !!!!!!!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Zavie said:


> !!!!!!Plastic needs an adhesion promoter!!!!!!!! OMG !!!!!!!!


* I thought they just called it all primer these Days mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## nwcove

i dont think there is anything you could coat those sprockets with that wont wear off in short order.


----------



## orangputeh

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * Could be the wrong type of primer. Could just be wear from the sprocket to track. I have seen those big CAT'S sprocket's wear from all the dirt, gravel and other stuff they go through.*


okay. thanks. i told the paint guy at Ace what I was trying to do and he suggested the 2X's primer from rustoleum. i'll have to try something else.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Doesn't need to be a specific brand but you do need to use a plastic specific primer and a plastic specific paint for best results that last.
Something like - - > Rust-Oleum 209460 Plastic Primer Spray

More info : https://duckduckgo.com/?q=how+to+prep+plastic+for+painting&t=chromentp&atb=v185-1&ia=videos

.


----------



## Zavie

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * I thought they just called it all primer these Days mg::emoticon-south-park*


Nice video for painting plastic:




You can get very good results even using basic sprayer or even rattle can.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

orangputeh said:


> only used primer.


*Did you also use spray can paint??????????*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Got all the parts sandblasted. ran them out to Burnsville to be Powercoated in High Gloss INK BLACK. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Get them back next Saturday. k:k:k:k:k:k:k: *


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*More Pics.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: *


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Even More!!!!!!*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Got some new sneaks 4 him. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## Zavie

Very nicely done!


----------



## classiccat

That’s some Top notch work there Todd! Sr. will be getting a little jealous when he sees junior struttin’ around in his new digs!


----------



## SlowRider22

That's gonna be looking pretty sharp when it's all said and done. And without much time to spare...winter is right around the corner. Keep up the great work


----------



## 2.137269

nice work todd, guess i'll be joining you with the 38801 that toro won't replace the housing for,


----------



## cranman

Great work Todd!


----------



## Ariensboy

Looking forward to the finished machine! It will be better than new!


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Gotta Give Props to these guys 4 doing the blasting work. k:k:k:k:k:k: Home *


----------



## classiccat

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * Gotta Give Props to these guys 4 doing the blasting work. k:k:k:k:k:k: Home *


It looks like they're priming right after blasting. :thumbsup:


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Got them all Powdercoat now. will get them Saturday. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*More Pics 4 The Masses at Hand. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Still another 1 for the Masses at Hand.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## Coby7

Hope you picked up a bunch of stainless steel hardware to put everything back together...


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Coby7 said:


> Hope you picked up a bunch of stainless steel hardware to put everything back together...


* YOU BETCHA I Did. k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## gibbs296

Those parts look VERY nice! It will be a great looking machine once again!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*The Dark Days are coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

* Spent Turkey Day Working on "JR". :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* More Pics.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Polished up that Black Paint to Perfection, Just like a CADILLAC HEARSE!!!*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Pics.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Even more Pics.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Pics 4 The Masses. *


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Only TO RISE UP FROM THE ASHES ONCE AGAIN!!!!!!!!! :smiley-shocked033::smiley-shocked033:*


----------



## Grunt

Lookin good Todd. Mcguiras Ultimate, that's classy. :3tens:


----------



## paulm12

Very nice. Powder coat?


----------



## cranman

going to be the envy of the Powershift Owners of America club


----------



## Clutch Cargo

"Your imperial snowblower is ready, my Lord Vader...."


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Cleaned and lubed the top of the shifter on the Trans. k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Have to keep a rolling stock of these on Hand. k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* This cover keeps the Trans attached to the housing. Did not feel the need to powdercoat this since it is inside. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Transmission all tucked in again. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## Zavie

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * This cover keeps the Trans attached to the housing. Did not feel the need to powdercoat this since it is inside. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


No powdercoat on the trans cover?? That may cost you points at Pebblebeach! :grin:


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Another Pic 4 The Masses at Hand. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## cranman

Love it Todd!


----------



## Big Ed

It looks too good to use now. :grin:

Needs some flames. :goodjob:


----------



## Ariensboy

I hope you put some chrome wheels on that beauty!

She is going to be SHARP! Thanks for the pictures


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*And The Wheels Touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!!*

* Pics 4 The Masses. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Diffy Kit. k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* More Pics. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* 13HP NOS Briggs Engine. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* New Sneakers on Him. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* More Pics 4 The Masses.k:k:k:k:k:k: *


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Still More Pics 4 The Masses. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Last Set Of Pics 4 Now! k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## classiccat

Are you by chance building this for the Toro museum? 

Man that's sharp!!!

:3tens:


----------



## 2.137269

classiccat said:


> Are you by chance building this for the Toro museum?
> 
> Man that's sharp!!!
> 
> :3tens:


it's for show only?? who would want to use it after all that work


----------



## WalkThisWhey

I would not want to turn down the wrong alley and see that beast....

Look amazing!


----------



## gibbs296

Looking good my friend!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Time To SUIT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Worked on "JR" Some more Today. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k: 9,300*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Got the Belts and Idler system back in. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Cleaned and Lubed up the control Box. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* More Pics 4 The Masses at Hand. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: *


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Still More. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Reaching 4 The Sky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

classiccat said:


> Are you by chance building this for the Toro museum?
> 
> Man that's sharp!!!
> 
> :3tens:


* They can Have after I am DEAD and GONE. :smiley-shocked033::smiley-shocked033:*


----------



## micah68kj

Fine work, Todd. It's a really sharp looking blower. I'll have to stop in when I get up your way.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*The DARK DAYS ARE NOW UPON US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

* Finished him up here this morning. 



 *


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* The Black Paint Polished to Perfection! Just like a Cadillac Hearse. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* The 13HP NOS Briggs laying Down the Power to it all. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## Oneacer

Great feeling, isn't it, after dismantling it totally, to seeing it all back together in pristine condition, running better than new. Well Done !!!

I did a ground up restore on an Ariens recently, doing another in the spring …  I totally enjoy the process.

I might have opted for a straight pipe to the end of frame, instead of a dangling hose ...


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*The Last Ride of Pics. :smiley-shocked033::smiley-shocked033: And to Quote BROTHER CC. MAHALO 4 Watching.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

oneacer said:


> Great feeling, isn't it, after dismantling it totally, to seeing it all back together in pristine condition, running better than new. Well Done !!!
> 
> I did a ground up restore on an Ariens recently, doing another in the spring …  I totally enjoy the process.
> 
> I might have opted for a straight pipe to the end of frame, instead of a dangling hose ...


* Stupid thing that ties it up broke on me this morning. I have To get another 1.*


----------



## Grunt

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * The Black Paint Polished to Perfection! Just like a Cadillac Hearse. *


Great job Todd, hope you won't need to use it for awhile. :3tens:


----------



## micah68kj

Hey Todd, you're going to have to start on that old red mower cowering in the corner next to Jr. If I come up this summer I'd like to see it looking as good as the brothers of destruction. :wink2:
Is there supposed to be a bottom cover on Sr.? Is it on there or are my tired old eyes deceiving me?


----------



## Kielbasa

Actually, besides that kick dupa... engine, the best and most important thing in this photo is probably the Meguair's Ultimate Wax. :thumbsup: 



POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * 13HP NOS Briggs Engine. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

micah68kj said:


> Hey Todd, you're going to have to start on that old red mower cowering in the corner next to Jr. If I come up this summer I'd like to see it looking as good as the brothers of destruction. :wink2:


* I Bought that mower brand new back in 04. It was a left over 03 Johnson Hardware had. It has that Aluminum deck on it. I just polish and wax it and it looks brand new after wards. the deck and Engine are the only stock things left on it. everything else has been replaced thru the years. I only mowed the weed pile 5 times this year. and have run "SR" Twice within a week here already. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Kielbasa said:


> Actually, besides that kick dupa... engine, the best thing in this photo is the Meguair's Ultimate Wax. :thumbsup:


* I lost count of how many times I polished and waxed it up. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh*


----------



## classiccat

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * The 13HP NOS Briggs laying Down the Power to it all. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


She's a beauty Brutha Todd! 

Hope you're not too close to protected air space when the younger brother starts slingin' it! mg:

Where is Junior's old heart being transplanted? 

(_I spied a newer 11hp briggs flatty mounted on an Allis Chalmers for pennies on the dollar in a local ad; tempting me to get back into the game_.)


----------



## UNDERTAKER

classiccat said:


> She's a beauty Brutha Todd!
> 
> Hope you're not too close to protected air space when the younger brother starts slingin' it! mg:
> 
> Where is Junior's old heart being transplanted?
> 
> (_I spied a newer 11hp briggs flatty mounted on an Allis Chalmers for pennies on the dollar in a local ad; tempting me to get back into the game_.)


*It was rebuilt and put on "SR" 9 Years ago and still running. That NOS 8HP FLAT HEAD I bought from Johnson hardware when he was selling off the store. Is still sitting in The laundry room here. Still as pure as the Virgin Snow itself.*


----------



## Kielbasa

:icon-cheers: There's never too many coats of wax. Just ask my 1971 Ariens... 



POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * I lost count of how many times I polished and waxed it up. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh*


----------



## paulm12

great work Todd. Motivates me to get going on my machines.


----------



## Clutch Cargo

...


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I see that I've missed a lot!! nice work Todd but i'm not inspired to do anything to mine


----------



## Sblg43

Very nice! I am not inclined to do such work to my snow machine, but maybe a lawn tractor!


----------



## Ariensboy

Great job! I didn't think I'd like the black, but I do! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tdipaul

Nice work 
looks better than a factory unit.


----------

